# Hopefully new friends for Hershey



## tifflunn (Jan 24, 2010)

We have been looking for a friend for Hershey for a while and we were contacted yesturday about a 9 year old Jenny and 10 year old gelded donkey that is in need of a home. They have been together since they were 6 months and 1 year old. We go to meet them tonight and make arrangements to bring them home sometime this week. The main critiria for us to be there next home- was- Do you have children- they seem to be very board and spend there day watching the kids on the farm next door ( her youngest child goes to college next year). Which we have lots of children around here. My concern is that they are "bonded" and might not accept Hershey- I have noticed that a few people have bought 2 donkeys at a time and brought them home- how did they fit in with your current donkeys? Any introduction suggestions out there???


----------



## Spectrum Ranch (Feb 3, 2010)

tifflunn said:


> We have been looking for a friend for Hershey for a while and we were contacted yesturday about a 9 year old Jenny and 10 year old gelded donkey that is in need of a home. They have been together since they were 6 months and 1 year old. We go to meet them tonight and make arrangements to bring them home sometime this week. The main critiria for us to be there next home- was- Do you have children- they seem to be very board and spend there day watching the kids on the farm next door ( her youngest child goes to college next year). Which we have lots of children around here. My concern is that they are "bonded" and might not accept Hershey- I have noticed that a few people have bought 2 donkeys at a time and brought them home- how did they fit in with your current donkeys? Any introduction suggestions out there???


Is Hershey a jack, gelding, jenny? most times we do not have a problem putting donkeys together, except when dealing with breeding jacks.

Randy www.spectrumranch.net


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 5, 2010)

If Hershey is a gelding ( if I remember right he is..) I wouldnt worry about it too much. I have bought a few donkeys home at a time and when they were put out in the pasture, everything went well. Usually, if in with horses you will notice that the donkeys kind of keep to themselves and so so the horses. I have 3 donks in with the mini horses right now, all 3 donks are bonded togethereven though the last one was just put out there about 1 yr ago. You would think they were together for there lifetime! Cant wait to see pics of your new ones.


----------

